# [EVDL] LinkPRO (Xantrex) battery monitor prescaler



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Folk's,

Just curious from the LinkPRO battery monitor guru's out there, how to hook up a prescaler to the input of the 24V LinkPRO to run on a 48V pack. I assume a divider like a 4k & 1k resistor to use the F6.5 1:5 selection prescaler and connect to the Vm input terminal. Then run power from say a 7824 regulator into the + pin for supply? I assume the supply voltage does not effect the display voltage reading. Xantrex lack-of-customer-service was not helpfull. I see a company www.belktronix.com that makes a HV adapter for the LinkPRO, could use that.

I also need to use a 50mv shunt at say 50A not the 500A shunt they provided for a mag bearing UPS using 3.2ah NiMH 36cell SAFT batts. I'll probably use a www.powerstream.com PST-3PN9560-48 charger (1.55vpc with thermistor & 1.55V cut off) instead of the float charger 1.4vpc that appears to be half charging.

Best Regards,
Mark 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110426/a54c4b38/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>>>how to hook up a prescaler to the input of the 24V LinkPRO to run on a 48V pack. >>

With the Xantrex I use a 1 watt 12c dc to dc converter to power the
meter from the 12v alx battery but as your voltage is so low , you
could use a reg or even a zenor diode and resistor . The meter uses
about 40 ma peak and you'll need that much current from the resistor
you put in series with the diode.
I use a 330k ( 330,0000) Ohm resistor going from the traction pack
b+ to give a 10 to 1 voltage drop. I hook the resistor from traction
B+ right to the meters VS ( the + and - go to the dc's out put) .
Most of the time I set up these meters to read like they where looking
at one battery . A 144v pack with 530k will read 12v at 144. This way
I don't have to divide numbers when somebody calls and say " my pack
is reading 135v and I have 13 batteries.". The problem I have with
using a voltage divider is that if the neg part of the divider comes
off the shunt the VS input may go higher than the meter can handle (
maybe not with a low voltage set up) . By having this hi value
resistor on the VS wire , if the wire get lose (like when working on
the batteries) and touches anything it won't blow the meter. For your
36 cell set up I would think you would want to see your pack voltage
divided by 3.6 so a 15.5 volt reading on the meter would mean an
average cell voltage of 1.55. . I have Audrey's 62 cell Li-ion pack
set to read 33.5 volts when average cell voltage is 3.35v. .

Steve Clunn
I'll write something about the rally , and drag races EV events later
after we get some pictures up on the web site.

-- 
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

